# Briggs and Stratton Murray lawn mower issues



## golfer2b (Sep 25, 2007)

My model number is 10g902 for anyone that can help out. Thank you


----------



## golfer2b (Sep 25, 2007)

I replaced the diaphram and it seems to be running a lot better. It still surges a little bit when the gas tank is filled up. Once the gas gets a little lower it runs much better. I can finally cut my grass again!


----------



## dsarnes (Aug 2, 2008)

the reason it is doing that is because the timing is off. that triangle part you took off you need to turn that that way the mower runs steadly and not sound like it is bogging down and about to die.


----------

